# vehicle shipping and household shipping



## carloinehat (Apr 18, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a company to do full service of relocation in Dubai includes vehicle shipping and household shipping along with full destination settling in services.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Vehicle shipping from the UK? If a UK spec car I'd advise against. Steering wheel on the wrong side, AC probably not up to summers here etc. Cost of owning a car here is cheaper than the UK. I'd recommend just buying/leasing one here and save the time, expense and hassle of shipping one over.


----------



## vickywoods111 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey.. I agree it might be better to buy a car in Dubai compared to shipping from UK. Better take an opinion from HelpXpat - Sujith 052 8102947, he is really good to give you a comparison of costs of vehicle shipping. I know that they do a lot of other relocation and settling in services in Dubai, worth giving a try...


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Brauns International did my shipping (including a car) and they did a very good job for a reasonable price. They shipped me from the US but it's a German company so I imagine they could do it from the UK too. 

I agree with other posters that I wouldn't think it would make sense to ship a UK specification car. I'm not even sure you can register a right hand drive car here. Cars here are definitely cheaper than the UK and generally are better specified too. It's not just AC and the like but engines that are offered are often larger and more powerful than those offered for otherwise identical UK spec cars.


----------

